# Why does my playdough keep getting moldy?



## Francy (Feb 26, 2003)

Hi Mamas,

Well, I've always used the standard recipe for cooked playdough with flour, salt, cream of tartar, oil, and water. But even after a mere week in a plastic bag, it is getting moldy.

Do any of you have this problem?

I'm thinking of trying the recipes that use alum as a preservative.

Help!

Thanks!


----------



## nikirj (Oct 1, 2002)

Where are you?

When we lived in Hawaii we had to refridgerate our homemade playdough.

Here we can get away with leaving it out for months.

We've also added Tea Tree Oil to the playdough (at the same time you add the coloring). It works.


----------



## captain crunchy (Mar 29, 2005)

ours doesn't get moldy, but we don't use cream of tartar -- don't know if that has anything to do with it... and we use A LOT of salt. I mean, woah, I don't know if mold could live with the salt we use -- I find a lot of salt keeps it mold-free and plyable and is also a natural eating deterrant (for babies and bugs alike (though we do keep it in a sealed jar).


----------

